# Anti Roll Bar Upgrade?



## Eddo (Mar 23, 2016)

Ok, so my car managed to get through its MoT this week, however I have a few advisories that I feel I need to get sorted. In particular:

* Front Anti Roll Bar corroded and excessive movement
* Rear Anti Roll Bar is corroded and plastic sleeve is missing from o/s

From that I can deduce that it's time for a new set of anti roll bars. From memory I can fit quite a few different sets in the VAG range - from memory the R32 rear ARB being the one to go for. Is this the case, and will all ARBs from other similar Audi's fit - i.e. will the 3.2 Quattro A3 8P bars fit my car (a 225 Quattro) as I understand they too are thicker than mine?

Thanks!


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Many rate the R32 rear arb to stiffen the rear of the car and reduce understeer although I've heard from someone who's done it that this can lead to the need for more regular steering input at higher speed cruising in a straight line but I have not tried it so wouldn't know. Some compromise a little and use the Golf 4 motion rear arb which is stiffer than the TT one but less so than the R32.

What I personally think is that all you are doing is loosing grip. If you reduce grip from the rear, which a larger diameter arb will do, your ultimate grip is reduced overall for the sake of reducing understeer so don't think you'll be quicker in the corners, it may just feel better.

The better idea might be to consider a reduction in the stiffness of your front anti roll bar which will increase front end grip. Not sure which arb is a smaller diameter and would fit the TT but I'm sure there is one and it might be the R32 front roll bar.

I know some that track or race them will remove the front arb altogether.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

V6 has 21mm front and 16mm rear.

4motion uses 16mm rear iirc.

Plenty of posts for arb's!


----------



## TTQS1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Replaced my front & rear ARB's with MK4 Golf R32 items. Car feels much more composed in corners although some will tell you this is not so. I disagree! These are VAG group items & engineered by them for use on one of their cars, the MK4 Golf R32, essentially an Audi TT as both based on the same MK4 Golf platform. The MK4 Golf is a very well engineered car so if they were OK for that they'll be OK for the TT. For road use an excellent mod for the TT, for track use that's another story.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

R32 front and rear,, ( use standard bushes as this makes life easier on your wrists for normal road driving. )


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

TTQS1 said:


> Replaced my front & rear ARB's with MK4 Golf R32 items. Car feels much more composed in corners although some will tell you this is not so. I disagree! These are VAG group items & engineered by them for use on one of their cars, the MK4 Golf R32, essentially an Audi TT as both based on the same MK4 Golf platform. The MK4 Golf is a very well engineered car so if they were OK for that they'll be OK for the TT. For road use an excellent mod for the TT, for track use that's another story.


I've no doubt it will feel better, it's just a fact that over all grip is decreased... that being said I'd consider a bigger rear ARB if it was my road car, when feel and fun are more important than speed!


----------



## TTQS1 (Oct 14, 2013)

NickG said:


> TTQS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Replaced my front & rear ARB's with MK4 Golf R32 items. Car feels much more composed in corners although some will tell you this is not so. I disagree! These are VAG group items & engineered by them for use on one of their cars, the MK4 Golf R32, essentially an Audi TT as both based on the same MK4 Golf platform. The MK4 Golf is a very well engineered car so if they were OK for that they'll be OK for the TT. For road use an excellent mod for the TT, for track use that's another story.
> ...


Subjectively the car does 'feel' better & as I said for use on the public road as sensible speeds I think the R32 ARB's are a good idea. The thing I can't get my head around is how overall grip is decreased? I don't think VW would have allowed that on the Golf R32 surely? There are so many other variables too, suspension, standard or uprated ( the condition of it) tyres, road surface etc. I think the point at which overall grip is lost on the public road your heading for a big accident!


----------



## Eddo (Mar 23, 2016)

Cool - so it seems the R32 gear is a go-er then. And it's the mk4 ones I'm after? Presumably the mk5 ones won't fit? And poly-bushes would be a terrible idea on a road car?

I'm not too concerned about losing total grip. I only drive as hard as I can 'feel' anyway, and I have to be honest I can feel very little through the car at the minute (possibly due to the arb's being knackered as highlighted on the MoT!) But the idea of something to increase feedback massively appeals - I'd be keen to trust the car a bit more.


----------



## TTQS1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Eddo said:


> Cool - so it seems the R32 gear is a go-er then. And it's the mk4 ones I'm after? Presumably the mk5 ones won't fit? And poly-bushes would be a terrible idea on a road car?
> 
> I'm not too concerned about losing total grip. I only drive as hard as I can 'feel' anyway, and I have to be honest I can feel very little through the car at the minute (possibly due to the arb's being knackered as highlighted on the MoT!) But the idea of something to increase feedback massively appeals - I'd be keen to trust the car a bit more.


Do it mate you won't regret it & the car feels great. Use the genuine VW items including the rubber bushes. I replaced front & rear ARB's 4 x drop links, 4 x rubber bushes & new nuts & bolts. From memory only one side of the front ARB bush clamp fits & the rear ones are different to MK4 Golf R32 so you can either retain your existing one's or buy new ones but for your own car. Think I paid about £350 all in for the parts. Worth it!


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

I got R32 ARBS front and back, felt much tighter once it was done. Also get a forge short shifter both directions - will transform gear changes


----------



## TTQS1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> I got R32 ARBS front and back, felt much tighter once it was done. Also get a forge short shifter both directions - will transform gear changes


I do think the gearchange could be improved. Just checked it out. Was there much involved in fitting it & what's the bent nail for in the kit?!!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

TTQS1 said:


> The thing I can't get my head around is how overall grip is decreased? I don't think VW would have allowed that on the Golf R32 surely? There are so many other variables too, suspension, standard or uprated ( the condition of it) tyres, road surface etc. I think the point at which overall grip is lost on the public road your heading for a big accident!


Clifnotes explanation 





More detailed version
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL6R7z ... xOBw78DXBQ

How you can use ARBs (although still an overall compromise) to tune handling shortcomings...in the TT's case understeer.


----------

